# Kobe is still an option



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

There were some premature rumors on ABC in Phoenix today that Kobe was in town.

Gambo said Kobe is still an option for the team especially in sign and trades.

Also we could clear enough caproom again to offer Kobe the max by sending Eisley, Chicagos top3 pick, Vujanic and even Johnson either to Dallas in a sign and trade for Nash or to a team under the cap like Atlanta.

The acquisition of Nash has probably made Phoenix a more desirable destination for Kobe right now.


McDyess
Amare
Marion
Kobe
Nash

Good Night Western Conference.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Chicagos top3 pick


That top 3 pick you speak of, is actually top 3 protected. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2004/columns/story?id=1827142



> The Bulls also included minimum protections on their future first. The pick is protected in the top three in 2005 and as the top pick in 2006.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> There were some premature rumors on ABC in Phoenix today that Kobe was in town.
> 
> Gambo said Kobe is still an option for the team especially in sign and trades.
> ...


How exactly do they get Kobe and Nash, and still find a way to re-sign Antonio McDyess?


----------



## kapatain_drifter (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Kobe is still an option*



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> How exactly do they get Kobe and Nash, and still find a way to re-sign Antonio McDyess?


Veterans min, $1.2 million. Still not sure how they get Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Gambo said Kobe is still an option for the team especially in sign and trades.


Stop dreaming. 

How many times must it be said? The Lakers will not sign and trade Kobe Bryant. Kobe Bryant is not an option at all for any team that thinks they'll get him through a sign and trade.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Kobe is still an option*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop dreaming.
> ...


So if Kobe wants to go to the Suns in a sign and trade, the Lakers will just say no? Im sure with all the Shaq drama there is right now, that they need a mad Kobe Bryant as well. 

Lets face it, if Kobe wants to leave, theres nothing LA can do about it D.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

We aren't getting Kobe. I've accepted it. As Mattsanity would say, "Face the facts, face reality." We're going to be good anyways. Wish we could have gotten Foyle. We still need that defensive presence at center.. who is left that can do that? Ostertag? McDyess has fairly good post D, but he's very foul prone and he's not really a "presence" like an Ostertag is.

Anyways, Kobe is going to be in LA next year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We could still make a push for Erick Dampier, Vlade Divac or Rasheed Wallace with out 7-8M$ caproom.

But I am not sure if that would be worth it. McDyess is a very good player if he stays healthy and except for Vlade none of those available guys are really bigger than Dice (he is definately NOT 6'9).

I would rather overpay for Quentin Richardson or Manu (although his agent says that we can't offer him enough money, lol) than Mark Blount.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

A. We arent getting Kobe.
B. I dont want Kobe.
C. I hope the suns can Sign Mcdyess and another guard to back up Marion, and JJ.


----------



## montalban (Jun 27, 2004)

If Kobe really came to the Suns and said he'd sign with us, I'm guessing we could go out and deal Marion to Atlanta or Charlotte or one of the other teams with cap room for a draft pick.

Still not too likely, though with coach K turning down the Lakers, the odds probably went up a notch.


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

*Kobe is staying where he belongs.*


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

In the lottery? :laugh:


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

I know, a bitter pill to swallow.

Your ridiculous hopes and dreams of Kobe and Tmac on the Suns were dashed.

:wave:


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Kobe is a great player... But everything that happened last season really made me think if Kobe would be the best option...

I think we should get that money and sign a couple of good centers... That's where we need more help.

You can stay with your Kobe... But look out! With him you are a lock... for the lottery or jail... pick one... :grinning:


----------

